
My wonderful world of iOS - nikivi
https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/my-ios
======
mezod
Try [https://everyday.app](https://everyday.app) for an habit tracker and tell
me what you think :p

~~~
alienreborn
Your web-app is the best habit tracker ever created and I used it for a while
after I paid for it very early on. :) However, I left it because mobile app is
not as smooth of an experience. Currently using habitify.me across my devices
but will switch back once mobile app catches up with other apps.

------
rabboRubble
My killer apps...

Messaging: Signal

Password manager: 1Password

Task managers: Any.do

Habit building: Streaks

Finance: Quicken, Stocard for shopping cards

Transportation: public transit app, Lyft, Car2Go

Reading: Apollo, Inoreader, OverDrive, Kindle for iPhone, Hoopla

Playback: Downcast for podcasts, Cesium for music

Health: MyFitnessPal

Browser: Dolphin

Education: Flashcards Deluxe, Imiwa, Pleco

Utilities: Dark Sky for pinpoint weather, Scanner Pro document scanning

------
bartcobain
I just can't find a simple "Gone app"kind of Todo list app. There is this one
called TET but it's just for android. Does anyone know a "Gone app" for iOS?

------
swazzy
I recommend [http://readder.co](http://readder.co) as a Reddit client instead
:)

------
bartcobain
I really find this to be useful. Thanks nikivi.

~~~
bartcobain
Just downloaded Apollo and Streaks tho.

------
davedx
Coming soon to Hacker News: The 30 Best iPhone Apps You Absolutely Must
Install!

------
maybeiambatman
Is there anything like this but for Android? Thanks.

------
yohann305
Why is this on github, where's the code?

ps: Github is not just for code okay... But let's be honest, this is a blog
post, let's keep github clean

~~~
NickBusey
You may have missed the part at the bottom labeled 'Contributing'.

 _I love finding new awesome tools and apps. If you have a favorite tool or
app that you think I missed, please say it._

While there are certainly a lot of 'I's in the list, I could see this evolving
like some of the other 'awesome' lists have.

~~~
DavideNL
[https://github.com/vsouza/awesome-
ios#about](https://github.com/vsouza/awesome-ios#about)

~~~
xf86alsa
That's for frameworks and libraries though. This is for user-facing apps.

